# Boy bitten by most venomous snake in the world



## Duke (Oct 2, 2008)

*Published:* 02 / 10 / 09
*Source: http://www.ntnews.com.au/article/2008/10/02/7001_ntnews.html

*


> * A NINE-YEAR-OLD boy has survived being bitten by what many experts believe is the most venomous snake in the world. *
> Zac Murrell picked up the 2m snake and swung it around his head.
> The mulga snake, also known as the King Brown, latched on to the boy’s arm and bit him.
> 
> Ms Murrell described her son, who has Down's Syndrome, as "very innocent and unquestioning". Zac will leave hospital tomorrow.


More info found in link.


*EDIT* Added more info to clarify the situation, since we do have a few posters with itchy keyboard fingers


----------



## euphorion (Oct 2, 2008)

removed comment - didnt read the article before i judged


----------



## falconboy (Oct 2, 2008)

Edited too - since it related to your silly comment. :lol:

And before anyone else has a tanty about the kid, in case you too don't read the article he has Downs Syndrome.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 2, 2008)

OMG! Glad he's ok.


----------



## caustichumor (Oct 2, 2008)

I guess they mean "has the highest yeild of venom?" he is probably very lucky he bled so much...


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 2, 2008)

Well they are right, alot of people do seem to think they are the most venomous snake in the world. Even though they are wrong.


----------



## Inlandtaipan078 (Oct 2, 2008)

Glad he' ok far from the deadliest in the world


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 2, 2008)

They aren't that far. They are top 20, could definitely kill you.


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 2, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> OMG! Glad he's ok.
> 
> (edited)
> 
> ...


----------



## redcentrerodents (Oct 2, 2008)

21st deadliest actually!

i know the reporter personally and contacted her to let her know.

she reported what she was told rather than finding out for herself


----------



## natrix (Oct 2, 2008)

"i know the reporter personally and contacted her to let her know."

Why ?


----------



## LadySnake (Oct 2, 2008)

It's a good thing he's ok - I hope the snake is too!


----------



## m.punja (Oct 2, 2008)

swabbed the wound and applied pressure, when will people realise swabbing the bite site is for the doctors venom detection kit, although if he was bleeding as much as they say it probably would have been useless anyhow.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 2, 2008)

redcentrerodents said:


> 21st deadliest actually!
> 
> i know the reporter personally and contacted her to let her know.
> 
> she reported what she was told rather than finding out for herself



Depends on which list you look at.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Oct 2, 2008)

You would think the parents would have kept a better eye on the poor boy, if he cant think for him self they should be watching him - or if he can think for him self then they should have tought him that snakes bite and not to go near them. poor kid


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 2, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> What do you mean? He had Down's Syndrome, but surely that wouldn't stop the message coming through clearly or affect his ability to make a rational decision about how to deal with a snake. Any nine year old boy is capable of rationally, calmly and considerately taking appropriate action, with or without Down's syndrome. Don't be so negative.



I don't know if you've met anyone with down syndrome Sdaji, but like all people some are smarter than others some can make rational decisions and some can't. With role models (edited) that drape all kinds of snakes around their necks and people that don't understand the 'don't try this at home' message we are going to see something like this happen again. This situation reinforces the need for proper education and not the mixed signals sent by some. 

I fail to see how i can be positive about this Sdaji?


----------



## Khagan (Oct 2, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> You would think the parents would have kept a better eye on the poor boy, if he cant think for him self they should be watching him - or if he can think for him self then they should have tought him that snakes bite and not to go near them. poor kid



And you're perfect right? If it was your kid your eyes would be glued on him 24/7 right? Never doing anything else but watching him right?


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 2, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> I don't know if you've met anyone with down syndrome Sdaji, but like all people some are smarter than others some can make rational decisions and some can't. With role models that drape all kinds of snakes around their necks and people that don't understand the 'don't try this at home' message we are going to see something like this happen again. This situation reinforces the need for proper education and not the mixed signals sent by some.
> 
> I fail to see how i can be positive about this Sdaji?



...just when I thought my sarcasm was blatant enough to be utterly unmissable, I realise I put it against the backdrop of unbridled stupidity. Sorry.

Many 'normal' teenagers would play copy cat no matter what you said and how much you told them not to. Heck, many people in their 20s, 30s and older would too. Obviously people want to try what they see. If someone else is doing it, they know it is possible and human nature means some will try it.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Oct 2, 2008)

Khagan said:


> And you're perfect right? If it was your kid your eyes would be glued on him 24/7 right? Never doing anything else but watching him right?


 

I would try YES!! accidents happen we all know that, but when your chile is impared in any way they need extra care.


----------



## snakecharma (Oct 2, 2008)

i spoke to a very good friend of mine that just happens to be the nurse in charge of the young lad 

she told me that he has been released from hospital and is in good health, she said even though his injury's he was in good spirits the whole time 

what a little trooper


----------



## Nagraj (Oct 2, 2008)

I think it's more likely that Dad the snake killer is more responsible for the boy's behaviour than somebody else.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Oct 2, 2008)

snakecharma said:


> i spoke to a very good friend of mine that just happens to be the nurse in charge of the young lad
> 
> she told me that he has been released from hospital and is in good health, she said even though his injury's he was in good spirits the whole time
> 
> what a little trooper


 

thats excellent to hear, poor little guy - good to see he handled it well (im not sure I would:lol


----------



## Khagan (Oct 2, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> I would try YES!! accidents happen we all know that, but when your chile is impared in any way they need extra care.



I just think you're being overly harsh on the parent as according to the article he was only at their backdoor and the parent seen the incident happen so he was being watched, he just wouldn't have perceived picking it up as a danger like we would.


----------



## cobrajet (Oct 2, 2008)

"I would try YES!! accidents happen we all know that, but when your chile is impared in any way they need extra care."


I always thought the same UNTIL I had kids of my own. Have you ever had kids in your care 24/7? If as you say keep your eyes on them, common example, how about when you go to the toilet? Is that possible? Kids are kids, But do you also have experience with down syndrome? I would check with the ones who do, or walk a mile in their shoes before you get on the high horse and be so negative and mighty!!


----------



## bundy_zigg (Oct 2, 2008)

cobrajet said:


> "I would try YES!! accidents happen we all know that, but when your chile is impared in any way they need extra care."
> 
> 
> I always thought the same UNTIL I had kids of my own. Have you ever had kids in your care 24/7? If as you say keep your eyes on them, common example, how about when you go to the toilet? Is that possible? Kids are kids, But do you also have experience with down syndrome? I would check with the ones who do, or walk a mile in their shoes before you get on the high horse and be so negative and mighty!!


 

UNTIL you had kids really? I know that now and I dont have kids!!! I understand AS I SAID accidents happen. I do understand what it is like my cousin has *Cerebral palsy *it is even harder than having a normal child (do your kids have any problems? or are you lucky?). My aunti has always taken great care to limit the possability of things like that! I feel sorry for the parents and take back my earlier coment because if there was anything they could have done its on them now isnt it! no one elses would know. Im just happy hes okay.

Ohh what was that about a high horse? I guess that means your looking DOWN on me there now arnt you!!


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Oct 2, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> With role models that drape all kinds of snakes around their necks and people that don't understand the 'don't try this at home' message we are going to see something like this happen again.



how do you know this boy has even seen or heard (edited ) before? I think he still would of mucked around with the snake. kids will be kids, it happens.


----------



## ttaipan (Oct 2, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> They aren't that far. They are top 20, could definitely kill you.



I agree! I wouldnt under estimate a Kingy's lethality because of their yield not toxicity. I have a 2 mt. St. George & the amount of venom yield that he leaves on his food when he is eating it is quiet scary.( i often look at seeing this & just stargaze & ponder). I'm assuming this kid, luckily got a "snap" bite & all's ended ok, i'm wrapped!
But for what reason he picked the snake up is anyones guess. Some of these Kids/Adults with 
Downs Sindrome are incredibly smart & when your not expecting it.
In captivity because of the Kingy's placidness: ( my Mulga is absolutely perfect on the stick & i have no doubt i could freehandle but i choose not to) .If you were to be bitten it would most likely be because the snake was in "feed" mode. I know if my Mulga was to "nail" me then i would have to pry his mouth off my hand with a screwdriver, he aint gunna let go. 
So!!! I could just have a 24 hr. stay at the hospital, maybe a couple of days stay with Antivenen or maybe just have my hand or arm amputated or maybe even die? 
Cheers


----------



## miss2 (Oct 3, 2008)

wow!!! can i just point out how much of a great read some of these threads r.....lots of people with different opinions....lots of people believeing theres to be right and just a wee bit of crankyness. thanks for giving me something to read guys


----------



## Barno111 (Oct 3, 2008)

They did everything wrong according to the artical. Like why the hell would you swab the bite, christ its were they determine what type of snake it is. and what type of 10 year old boy picks up a mulgar snake anyway when i was 10 living out bush we were always told if you see a snake stay still and yell for help! what is wrong with people these days. Also the muglar snake isnt the most venomous it just injects the most venom. it is actually the inland taipan or oxyuranus microlepidotus that is the most venomous snake in the world it just doesnt inject no where near as much venom!


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 3, 2008)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> how do you know this boy has even seen or heard (edited) before? I think he still would of mucked around with the snake. kids will be kids, it happens.



Please read either of my previous posts. You will see that i was using him as an example of role modeling inappropriate interaction with snakes, i was not showing my crystal ball skills in reading a kids past. I chose (edited) because most people here have seen the way he handles his snakes in front of children. 

Mungus I don't know the guy so i don't know if i would like him or not. I do know that i don't like his practices, i think they encourage kids to do things like this. 



waruikazi said:


> I don't know if you've met anyone with down syndrome Sdaji, but like all people some are smarter than others some can make rational decisions and some can't. With role models that drape all kinds of snakes around their necks and people that don't understand the 'don't try this at home' message we are going to see something like this happen again. This situation reinforces the need for proper education and not the mixed signals sent by some.
> 
> I fail to see how i can be positive about this Sdaji?





waruikazi said:


> OMG! Glad he's ok.


----------



## clippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Barno111 said:


> They did everything wrong according to the artical. Like why the hell would you swab the bite, christ its were they determine what type of snake it is. and what type of 10 year old boy picks up a mulgar snake anyway when i was 10 living out bush we were always told if you see a snake stay still and yell for help! what is wrong with people these days. Also the muglar snake isnt the most venomous it just injects the most venom. it is actually the inland taipan or oxyuranus microlepidotus that is the most venomous snake in the world it just doesnt inject no where near as much venom!


didn't you read the boy had down syndrme thats is what kind of boy picks up a snake and yes he probaly was told not to touch snakes .as for swabbing the bite maybe they panic and forgot that you shouldn't


----------



## Barno111 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes clippy i did that, but also i grew up with a boy who had down syndrome. yes people with this condition do things like this but also my mate who i grew up with also knew not to touch snakes. Maybe i was wrong from saying that but i can only go off my own experiences.


----------



## Mulga92 (Oct 3, 2008)

even though a mulga isn't the most deadly in the world i defintiely wouldn't want to take a hit from one, especially one that size.


----------



## notechistiger (Oct 3, 2008)

Barno111, not everyone with or without Down's Syndrome thinks like you or your friend. There are too many variables for us to simply say "what kind of ten year old picks up a snake" or "this is why people like (edited) should be removed from the industry".

We do not *know* what made that kid pick up the snake. Maybe he thought it looked cool, maybe he had seen someone on television doing the same thing, or maybe he'd even gone to a zoo and saw someone doing it with a python there, and didn't know that the mulga was venomous.

We don't know, and thus, we shouldn't judge nor condemn _anyone_.


----------



## shane14 (Oct 3, 2008)

lol thats stupid, never do that with a wild snake little lone a deadly one!


----------



## springerduck (Oct 3, 2008)

Where in the article did it say he was imitating anyone. I must learn to read more into things.
He lives on a station in the outback, I doubt if he has been to many travelling snake shows.

What a lucky little boy, I bet his parents now belive in miracles. Most children with Downs Syndrome do not comprehend danger, his mother said she was there and saw him do it and contrary to some here who obviously think his mother is irresponsible, children can react very quickly and do the unexpected in the blink of an eye.


----------



## FAY (Oct 4, 2008)

Enough has been said....


----------

